# General > The Literature Network >  Forum Software Updated

## Admin

The forum software was updated today. This was a major update. There are many new web 2.0 ajax features for streamlined use and improved performance (though people with really old browsers won't get to use these, upgrade upgrade upgrade).

If you notice anything odd post here.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Very slick, Admin, I'm impressed.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Word from our Sponsor:


Eh - Whats that?

----------


## Scheherazade

Having trouble inserting links...

----------


## Admin

Where & how? in a post? Are you using the enhanced wysiwyg editor or the normal plain one?

----------


## Logos

{URL="http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/amrnt10.txt"}]http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/amrnt10.txt[/URL]

Yes in what-you-see-is-what-you-get mode... the above is what is generated in text field when I click the "Insert Link" icon.. {replace} those with [these]. pop up asks for the url but then doesn't ask for the text to hyperlink it to.

----------


## Basil

I think placing ads between posts is kind of icky.

----------


## Charles Darnay

> I think placing ads between posts is kind of icky.


I don't think the type of ad above is all that bad... it's once we start seeing Pepsi ads in between posts that things may get icky.

----------


## Pensive

> I don't think the type of ad above is all that bad... it's once we start seeing Pepsi ads in between posts that things may get icky.


Anything is fine, of course, other than Hillary Duff dancing in between posts. :Tongue:

----------


## Admin

More ads == more new features and when you see the upcoming features I'm sure you won't mind them.

Besides, they should be mostly targetted to the topic of the post, and so they might actually be relevant to the discussion, and while they'll take some getting used to, I'm sure eventually you're hardly notice them.

----------


## kilted exile

Just noticed the go to page feature, thats pretty cool.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Where & how? in a post? Are you using the enhanced wysiwyg editor or the normal plain one?


We used to get a promt box asking for a text and the URL address but now it only asks for the address.

It works when typed manually though...

----------


## mono

The ads do not seem too bad, yet they caught me a bit by surprise. Very impressive additions to the site, though, Admin.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Morad

I've not visited this forum 2 months ago ! When I entered it, 1 hour, and it was closed  :Biggrin:  .. Thanks for upgrading it.

Note: I see that the forum's color, design, features still a like since registering here, however, I like it. I would like to know whether it'll be changed soon or not  :Wink: 

Best regards.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> If you notice anything odd post here.


Nothing odd, and very slick. Everything seems perfectly in order. I may just as well seize the opportunity to thank you for keeping this haven in operation. I really like the site  :Thumbs Up:  

Just one (very) minor gripe so far: Due to the colour scheme used, I have a very hard time seeing whether a multi quote button has been pushed or not. 

/Claes

----------


## miss tenderness

I'm not sure if this happens with anyone of you guys but once I wanna post something it keeps asking me about the user name and the password even though I put them in the 1st entering of the site!! Does it happen with any of you or is it my laptop getting crazy today????

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Does it happen with any of you or is it my laptop getting crazy today????


No problems here, but it *has* happened to me as well. In my case the cookie holding that information had gone bad for some reason (it happens). If the problem persists, you can probably fix it by manually deleting the cookie in question, and then logging in as usual, ticking the "remember me" box.

/Claes

----------


## Virgil

I go away for a few days and lit net is all new! Wow. I like most of the new features. And I can certainly use the spell check feature!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> And I can certainly use the spell check feature!


Oh man, so can I! I'm am an atrocious speller and I can't believe I actually spelled 'atrocious' correctly on the first try!!!  :Wink:   :FRlol:  

I don't understand all the new features but then again, I don't really have to, I'll just enjoy the ones I _do_ understand.  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

Awesome! Finally the multi quote function! :Thumbs Up:  

I love it!

...however one very tiny, small, request...

at the end of the posts, between the next and previous thread section...there used to be the feature to go back to the containing section...

ie. previous general chat next

I was just wondering if it is possible to put that back...it saves the time of having to scroll to the top of the page...however, its just me being really lazy...so its not a big deal...just a request.

 :Smile:

----------


## Admin

Just hit "Home" on your keyboard Stanislaw. Right back to the top.

----------


## Nightshade

> And I can certainly use the spell check feature!



what spell check feature???
Cause IM pretty sure Ill be needing it.

----------


## subterranean

> Awesome! Finally the multi quote function! 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> .



Hmmm.., what's actually the function of multi quote function ?  :Blush:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nested quotes, I believe? It wasn't available before on the Forums, except for PMs.

----------


## Logos

> Nested quotes, I believe? It wasn't available before on the Forums, except for PMs.


They show as separate quotes, not `nested' as in PMs.




> Hmmm.., what's actually the function of multi quote function ?


When you're quoting multiple people, clicking the multi-quote icons inserts all the codes and text for you so its easier, and much clearer to everyone else who you're referring to  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

> Having trouble inserting links...





> {URL="http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/amrnt10.txt"}]http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext97/amrnt10.txt[/URL]
> 
> Yes in what-you-see-is-what-you-get mode... the above is what is generated in text field when I click the "Insert Link" icon.. {replace} those with [these]. pop up asks for the url but then [b]doesn't ask for the text to hyperlink it to.[/b[


This is still happening for me  :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

> Nested quotes, I believe? It wasn't available before on the Forums, except for PMs.


 they had this in the pms???



> They show as separate quotes, not `nested' as in PMs.
> 
> 
> 
> When you're quoting multiple people, clicking the multi-quote icons inserts all the codes and text for you so its easier, and much clearer to everyone else who you're referring to


oh like this?? This is a COOOL function  :Nod:   :Biggrin: 
now about more smilies??  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> When you're quoting multiple people, clicking the multi-quote icons inserts all the codes and text for you so its easier, and much clearer to everyone else who you're referring to




Ah, sounds sophisticated  :Thumbs Up:  . Thank you, Logos!

----------


## aeroport

I suppose this probably is not new, though I am too much so myself to really know, but as I was viewing a new thread on Ayn Rand earlier, I observed that one of the ad/link-things at the top of the page was actually a notice that the film adaptation of The Fountainhead is FINALLY out on DVD, for which I have been waiting about a year! Quite a useful feature, I have to say. Many thanks, oh ye gods of the LitNet.

----------


## Stanislaw

> Just hit "Home" on your keyboard Stanislaw. Right back to the top.


 :Blush:  heh...and I'm an IT guy...

thanks for the tip though! :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

> When you're quoting multiple people, clicking the multi-quote icons inserts all the codes and text for you so its easier, and much clearer to everyone else who you're referring to




But nothing happened when I clicked that multi-quote thingy  :Brow:

----------


## Logos

Click the  icon on each of the posts you want to quote, it looks like this if you've clicked it,  then click Post Reply button, they show up automatically in text field.

----------


## bazarov

> But nothing happened when I clicked that multi-quote thingy





> Click the icon on each of the posts you want to quote, then click Post Reply button, they show up automatically in text field.


Bravo Logos!

----------


## subterranean

> Bravo Logos!


Bravo, bazarov  :Brow:

----------


## bazarov

> Click the icon on each of the posts you want to quote, then click Post Reply button, they show up automatically in text field.





> Bravo, bazarov


O look, me again :FRlol:  It's working to you also?

----------


## subterranean

> O look, me again It's working to you also?


I'm not sure whether we're in the same line here...

Nevermind about it  :Biggrin: 

I haven't try it again though. Maybe later when I feel the need to quote multiple comments  :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I have a 'Report Post' icon now?? It was not there earlier.

----------


## aeroport

> Why do I have a 'Report Post' icon now?? It was not there earlier.


Has that not always been there? I seem to remember noticing it at least a week or two ago. I thought it had always been around.

----------


## Logos

<--- That is a "Report Post" link, and yes the function has always been there, though the icon may have been different before the update, I can't remember  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

> I'm not sure whether we're in the same line here...
> 
> Nevermind about it 
> 
> I haven't try it again though. Maybe later when I feel the need to quote multiple comments


That icon-thing have to become red, and you have to select posts from up to down.

----------


## Logos

Now with pics  :FRlol: 



> Click the  icon on each of the posts you want to quote, it looks like this if you've clicked it,  then click Post Reply button, they show up automatically in text field.

----------


## aeroport

I was kind of wondering about something and this seems to be the logical place to ask. I recently added a post to WolfLarsen's "Let's Smash the Literary World with a Wrecking Ball" thread in General Writing, only Robin, whose post precedes mine, is still listed as the "Last Post". If one looks at the thread, my post is there, and is the last one, but it is kind of long, so I was curious as to whether something like a lengthy post can somehow mess up the page, or whether my laptop is simply being stupid.

----------


## Logos

http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=2352

That's weird, never seen that before. Its the same for me Jamesian, Robin's post is listed as last but when I click the go to last post icon yours shows up. Maybe Admin knows why.

----------


## Madhuri

> <--- That is a "Report Post" link, and yes the function has always been there, though the icon may have been different before the update, I can't remember


Probably, I recently noticed it, and was wondering did I do something wrong.  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Maybe this is just me, but I think that report icon is already there before the latest software update.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Is it just me, or has anyone else been having trouble editing posts? When I click the "edit" all that happens is some little blue dots to the left of the edit button go 'round in circles, and I never can get in to change my post (particularly embarassing when one accidently mis-spells "banana" and absentmindedly cuts and pastes it four times over  :FRlol:  ). I don't know if anyone else has run into this, or if it's related to the recent changes, but I thought I'd ask. 

Apart from that, I think the new changes have been great. The multi-quote thing is fantastic.  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

I have no problem with editing post  :Smile:

----------


## bazarov

No problem also. After blue dots finish their circling, I can edit my post.

----------


## Admin

It could be that your browser is not capable to handle the new code for editing.

What browser do you use? Type and version?

----------


## Nightshade

Didnt we used to be able to use animated avatars?
\just wondering because now I cant  :Frown:  and I was sure I had before.

BTW have I mentioned how much I love the predictive member text feature thing in the Pms?
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> BTW have I mentioned how much I love the predictive member text feature thing in the Pms?




Predictive what?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Predictive what?



When you type someones name into the "Recipient Username(s) " field when sending messages, it leads you with possible members names. For instance, when I type in "subt" it leads me with "*subt*erranean" . . . . and then later it tells me that your inbox is full.  :Tongue: 

The same tool is incorporated in the "search" function, as well.

----------


## subterranean

> When you type someones name into the "Recipient Username(s) " field when sending messages, it leads you with possible members names. For instance, when I type in "subt" it leads me with "*subt*erranean" . . . . and then later it tells me that your inbox is full. 
> 
> The same tool is incorporated in the "search" function, as well.



Oh, more or less the same feature I got on yahoo mail  :Biggrin: . Thanks for the explanation, S.G.

And my inbox is not full  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Admin, can we have somekind of chat tool/function/forum/etc in the forum where online members can chat real time while they're browsing the forum (not like we're currently doing now in Live Chat thread). I think it would be cool!

----------


## Nightshade

How many times have we asked for that Subby?


 :Biggrin: 
 :FRlol:

----------


## subterranean

We will keep on asking until we got one  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Admin, can we have somekind of chat tool/function/forum/etc in the forum where online members can chat real time while they're browsing the forum (not like we're currently doing now in Live Chat thread). I think it would be cool!


Wow, it will be really cool if this kind of function/tool is possible!

----------


## Nightshade

Correct me if Im wrong ( never havng been in a chat room) but I think moderating i would be hard right?
And theres that DOPA law thing that might affect who can and can use it ( ie age restrictions ) so we cant ahave one right?

----------


## Admin

Moderating it would be impossible actually.

----------


## Logos

Yeah, sure not something I would want to get into. It's easy enough to have Yahoo, MSN, ICQ etc open to chat with peeps while you do other things.

----------


## subterranean

> Yeah, sure not something I would want to get into. It's easy enough to have Yahoo, MSN, ICQ etc open to chat with peeps while you do other things.


There's this kind of tool available in the other forum where I'm a member (pinkfloyd fan) where we had big window and everyone can chat together (like a conference). 

Just an idea  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Is there a way by which this website can refresh on its own, just like gmail, where it updates and shows if any new mail has been recieved, without refreshing it or going into that particular folder. For eg: If I am in Inbox, it will update and show the new mail.

Similarly, if we are in some thread or forum, like Games, is it possible, that an automatic update happens and we can view the threads with new posts? Instead of the envelop signs. And that we dont have to click refresh.

If I am in a thread and have not posted anything for say 2-3 mins and in the meantime, someone has posted. Is it possible that without going back to the main forum and coming back or refreshing, the browser automatically updates and shows the new post.

----------


## Pensive

> Is there a way by which this website can refresh on its own, just like gmail, where it updates and shows if any new mail has been recieved, without refreshing it or going into that particular folder. For eg: If I am in Inbox, it will update and show the new mail.
> 
> Similarly, if we are in some thread or forum, like Games, is it possible, that an automatic update happens and we can view the threads with new posts? Instead of the envelop signs. And that we dont have to click refresh.


I don't think so, this makes all the difference between a forum and a chat room. But maybe, admin can answer this for us.

----------


## Madhuri

> I don't think so, this makes all the difference between a forum and a chat room. But maybe, admin can answer this for us.


This is not chat that I was referring to, jus that if we are on a thread, is there a way that we need not go back to the main thread and then come back, to make a new post. A refresh does not happen on a chat. I was refering to something like a gmail Inbox, which is not a chat.

----------


## Pensive

> This is not chat that I was referring to, jus that if we are on a thread, is there a way that we need not go back to the main thread and then come back, to make a new post. A refresh does not happen on a chat. I was refering to something like a gmail Inbox, which is not a chat.


Oh okay, actually I don't have a gmail account so I don't know what it's like.  :Blush:

----------


## Admin

No, not really, the forum doesn't push new data unless you request, in this case by refreshing.

----------


## miss tenderness

I'm just wondering how can I use animated pic as an avatar??

----------


## ShoutGrace

I was under the impression that you could just upload a moving pic same as any other avatar (from a site or your PC)?

----------


## miss tenderness

nah,I tries so but it did not work!have ever tried that,Gracy?

----------


## subterranean

Hey, now we also got 'today's event' ? This is very new right?

----------

